# Bear Hunting North Ga Style



## Dana Young (Jul 22, 2017)

People are always asking, how do I get started hunting bear in the north Ga mountains. So here goes. I am by no means an expert but, I have seen and could have killed over 100 or more bears in the mtn's.
This is how I find bears and kill them.

1. you need to get to know the area. Get out after deer season and start walking. 
2. While you are walking just slip along looking for marked trees and other sign. Where bears have been before they will be there again, so make note.
3. As bear season gets closer start riding the mtn roads looking for bear crossings or slides and tracks. (I do this every time I am on a mtn rd)
4. When you find these crossings check them again as the acorns start falling. If you find a hot one then check both directions to see where the bears are going. Then leave them alone till a week before season starts.
5. Now you can get in the woods and look for good sign. 
6. What is good sign. Good sign will be climbing sign, tree marking, large trails, and the best of all different aged scat and lots of it.
7. Small scat piles come from small bears and the larger the scat comes large bears.
8. what you want to find is different size scat without any small scat if possible. big scat very sparsly scattered with lots of very small scat means a sow with cubs. I f you find this move on because you can't kill any of these bears.
9. When you find your spot get out and stay out till opening morn.
10. Last but not least try not to touch the climbing trees and the small sapplings in the area. In other words be scent conscious.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you for this!


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 22, 2017)

hope it helps


----------



## jbogg (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks for posting this info Dana.  Still working towards my first one.  I have put some miles in during the off season learning some good ground early so I would not bump bears out right before the opener.  I realize it's important to be on fresh sign when the season opens, so I will be hunting/scouting my way through the best looking spots once the season opens. On public ground there's no telling who will be hunting my favorite saddle the day before I intend to, so I try to get pretty far off the beaten path to find those unpressured bears, while being aware that I still have to be able to pack one out of the woods if I am successful.  Good luck this season and thanks for the great tips!


----------



## Rem 742 (Jul 23, 2017)

*Thanks, old friend*

You got my blood to pumpin! Take care.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 23, 2017)

Could this be made a sticky?


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 27, 2017)

This man knows how to get it done, there's no doubt about it.


----------

